# color help



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi 
i am getting white blue grizzle and a dun out of this cuople
hen-spread blue grizzle
cock- ash red
problem:
1.het grizzle dosent suppose to be white grizzle.
2. dun can happned only if the cock is split for dilute and the fledgling is female.
but the fledgling turned to be cock.
3. next rounds i got: 
1 blue fledgling
3 white grizzle with black spots
1 under grizzle

any idea what the parents are ?


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

Hello

I only started in colours so maybe I am wrong, but dun is what they call black dilute? Wouldn't it have to have the spread gene?

I think the baby is brown not dun. So your ash red bar is split for brown maybe.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Dun
Dun is dilute blue. It can be also dun spread.
The dun in the picture is spread.
Brown
If the parents are split for brown but i am not sure


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Are you sure those are the parents and you don't have some infidelity issues??

The dad COULD be split for dilute, but the baby would have to be a hen like you said. You sure its a cock? 100%

The dad could also be split for brown of course. I don't see any other option other than cheating spouses

Dunno where the white comes into play


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

I am sure this are parents.
I am not sure that the hen didnt cheat...
But as i said i got 3 white Grizzle chicks in 3 rounds I dont she cheated 3 times.

The dun/brown chick
He started to do the male dance .
He has to be brown if he is a male ?!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

forget the infidelity part actually as that makes zero sense in this case either

since cocks need to have two doses of dilute to show right?

So even if she cheated the mum isn't dilute so you can't get dilute cocks from her

Could you have switched her eggs with another hen? I don't know if you switch out eggs to make them hatch on time

What was the babies's down like when he was small??

As far as I know dilutes have a short down as babies, while browns won't. So that's one way of knowing.

Otherwise wait till he/she matures completely and pairs up. Then you'll know for sure if it is male or female. I know I've been fooled more than once!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

im pretty sure the first round, the hen cheated. But I am not quite sure about the "dun bird".
From the picture, that is not dun. Its a brown spread to me. 

Also * it is impossible for a blue hen to produce a brown son. There is NO way that can happen.* That one may not be her son at all.

Do you have a open loft? maybe another hen laid her eggs into their nest. 

anyway, the second batch and on ward are very consist. Grizzle and spread are dominate so 50% babies they produce will be 50% grizzle or spread and the other 50% should be ash red or wild type(blue) which you got a blue offspring to prove the cock is carrying blue. 

BUT then again iam surprise that you gotten no red grizzle or lavender out of them which is a little odd. Though it could happen that you may not get any lavender or red grizzle cause the cock carrying blue underneath but the chance of the father passing his color gene to his kids in this case red and blue should equally 50/50.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> im pretty sure the first round, the hen cheated. But I am not quite sure about the "dun bird".
> From the picture, that is not dun. Its a brown spread to me.
> 
> Also * it is impossible for a blue hen to produce a brown son. There is NO way that can happen.* That one may not be her son at all.
> ...


the last round i got ash red grizzle


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

DWOORY said:


> the last round i got ash red grizzle


yes is very normal for a hetero to be almost all white. I have some grizzle that is fully white with couple of red marks and they are hetero grizzle.

Well since you got all grizzle babies, is the blue fledge a grizzle too?


----------

